# CX On Television



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2016)

Bike channel (Virgin 552) was showing a race from the weekend earlier, probably be repeated


Plus, Nikki Harris (pre marriage name) had a nasty 'off' at a race

https://www.facebook.com/boelsdolma...133594496080/1237201759655921/?type=3&theater


----------



## Diggs (9 Nov 2016)

Yep they're showing quite a bit Also Sky 464- Was able to watch the DVV Koppenbergcross the other Tuesday and there's live coverage of the Soudal Jaarmarktcross Niel this Friday with highlights on Saturday.
It's the Belgian coverage with english commentary (they are still ironing out glitches) and on the live shows the've also shown the women's race as well as the men.
So much better than tracking down moody streams


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Nov 2016)

Been using Youtube and dodgy Belgium or Dutch commentary to catch up on racing. Hoping by this time next year to be able to get Virgin cable services , stuck with BT TV at the moment aka FreeView.


----------



## normgow (12 Nov 2016)

ProcyclingLive / Livestream lists where you can watch most of the cross races in Belgium and Netherlands.

You'll get Flemish commentaries but a cross race is pretty self-explanatory anyway and a huge improvement on the english commentary which comes with the UCI World Cups.

Also a good opportunity to brush up your Flemish


----------



## Kajjal (12 Nov 2016)

The bike channel is good for a wide variety including road, mountain biking etc. It is also on freesat.


----------

